# Back at it again unfortunately but I got this with a lil help



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man, I’m a handsome mofo for being his first day back on chemo, . So she says anyway... 
If you want to wish me luck fellas, I’m gonna need all I can get this time around.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Sometimes a man must lean on a STRONGWOMAN for strength. Good luck to you both.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

God bless and stay strong!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Best wishes!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

night vision said:


> Sometimes a man must lean on a STRONGWOMAN for strength. Good luck to you both.


Man you got that right night vision. I would have been pushing up daisies when I was first diagnosed 6 yrs ago if it wasn’t for that woman. I’ve been a very blessed and lucky man as ironic as that sounds. And thank you.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck and God Bless.
Sorry to hear you have to go through that.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Best wishes to you !!!! May God be with you !!!!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good luck, my brother, the prayers have never stopped.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Hope everything goes right


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Wishing you all the best!! I have a few issues also , tests next week , fingers crossed!!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Fight the good fight and stay strong!
I’ll keep you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> Wishing you all the best!! I have a few issues also , tests next week , fingers crossed!!!


Thanks and good luck! If you feel the need to talk to someone who’s been there, just reach out. Sometimes that helps a lot.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Man, I’m a handsome mofo for being his first day back on chemo, . So she says anyway...
> If you want to wish me luck fellas, I’m gonna need all I can get this time around.
> View attachment 368855
> View attachment 368853


prayers and good luck to you. You have a beautiful Daughter!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dang it. Sorry to read this. Good luck with the treatments and be strong.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Good luck

Good to have a wife that understands all we do as sportsmen and are always there when we need guidance and support in tough times. 

prayers Sent


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Prayers Friend. Stay positive and stay strong.


----------



## high noon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear this! Stay strong, God be with you.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

You got this!! Ya done did it once. That chemo is some nasty stuff. I’ve never had to have it. But I’ve took some people to have it done. Keep your head up. Each trip is one trip closer to be done with it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good Luck SP and stay positive with your fight through this terrible disease. I wish you the best.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What everybody else said. Stay strong. You will get through this.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

X 21. Make it happen!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Good luck to you!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Best of luck!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Good luck, Strong!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

You got this...good luck man.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Stay strong SP my friend!! I am definitely pulling for you....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Stay strong and good luck..


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Prayers to you and your family!!! Man I hate that disease with a passion!!!!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

God Bless and Good Luck !!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Prayers and good thoughts your way!


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

God Speed


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Good luck!!


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Good luck to you and your family. God bless


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Best wishes on your road to recovery.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Keep up the good fight man! Best of luck brother!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

good luck to you as you face this adversity again


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya like everyone else. Good luck,best of wishes,an prayers sent!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

You got this! Our daughter had sarcoma that didn't have a good survival rate and she has been cancer free for 2 years.. stay positive and don't hold your feels in! Talk on here good and bad we got your back! You have a bad day you can always vent on here!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

God Bless you and your family.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

God speed brother. Prays sent.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Good luck. You'll beat it.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

6 yr survivor myself, everyday that you can wake up and look at the sky and smell the air then its a good day. my old saying is ..the days you spend fishing cannot be deducted from your life... burn one with a friend! lol best wishes amigo


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Man, I’m a handsome mofo for being his first day back on chemo, . So she says anyway...
> If you want to wish me luck fellas, I’m gonna need all I can get this time around.
> View attachment 368855
> View attachment 368853


Luck-prayers and best wishes to you.Glad you have an extra pr. of shoulders to lean on in tuff times.Hang in there


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I hope you kick it’s butt.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

My prayers go out to you and your family. I've beat it twice and thank god daily.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've got 13 years at best before I'm hit. I'm ok with it. But I've had 20 years to prepare.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Stay strong SP. God Bless.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

God bless, and stay also.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

God Bless


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Stay strong and fight like hell! I lost my little brother and little sister to cancer in the past year. I HATE that disease!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lewis said:


> Stay strong and fight like hell! I lost my little brother and little sister to cancer in the past year. I HATE that disease!!!


Sorry to hear that Lewis.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

We are all on your side. Hang in there.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Wishing you all the best. Stay strong, and lean on that woman when you need her!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Prayers continue strong...


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Hang tuff


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

hang in there sp..we need somebody to be here to tell us how good(or bad) the browns are playing this year..if they play. may the lord watch over you and yours.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

stay strong Brian, me and Linda are pulling for you.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Why do only us good looking guys get chemo? You got this, enjoy a meal beforehand might be a little while until you get your taste back. Hope the chemo works for you.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

squid_1 said:


> Why do only us good looking guys get chemo? You got this, enjoy a meal beforehand might be a little while until you get your taste back. Hope the chemo works for you.


Thanks Everyone, this is my 4th time on it. Well one was an immunotherapy drug. I’m supposed to be getting 4 bags of chemo each visit but due to my billieruben being so high I can’t take the 4th yet. So I get 2 at the Center then wear a pump home for 2 days. Its pretty much the same treatment I had in 14/15 when I was first diagnosed stage 4, just some different and supposedly promising drugs. It’s a pretty aggressive treatment. I’ve been fighting the good fight and beating is ass for the last 6 yrs. Minus an intestinal surgery, 1/3 of my right lung and 3 liver surgeries, I’ve been good. This one is just going to be a little tougher as it’s come back to my liver, both lungs, and my stomach this time around. I really appreciate all of your warm wishes, they mean a lot fellas.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks Everyone, this is my 4th time on it. Well one was an immunotherapy drug. I’m supposed to be getting 4 bags of chemo each visit but due to my billieruben being so high I can’t take the 4th yet. So I get 2 at the Center then wear a pump home for 2 days. Its pretty much the same treatment I had in 14/15 when I was first diagnosed stage 4, just some different and supposedly promising drugs. It’s a pretty aggressive treatment. I’ve been fighting the good fight and beating is ass for the last 6 yrs. Minus an intestinal surgery, 1/3 of my right lung and 3 liver surgeries, I’ve been good. This one is just going to be a little tougher as it’s come back to my liver, both lungs, and my stomach this time around. I really appreciate all of your warm wishes, they mean a lot fellas.


 Amazing what we put ourselves through. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

your're in my prayers


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck man !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I meant to say, God bless and stay safe. Think of the song, Lean on me. By Bill Withers. That song was playing in a hospital room. When I was diagnosed with Leukemia. For some odd reason I wasn't shocked, or scared. The same as my heart surgery. I think about it. But I can't dwell on it. My prayers are with you, forever! I refused to take the meds for the side effects . Take care.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

We pray morning and night for you my friend. Call If you need any time night or day .Bruce.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Heart and prayers with you. As I told you before you inspire those of us that are newer to the cancer fight I start 8 weeks of radiation in August for my metastatic prostate cancer. So far mine is going better than expected


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

If you need any thing just ask. We will come. It may take A little time but we will show.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Prayers your way for complete healing and restoration!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Can't stop thinking about you. Going through some crazy stuff. 
I continue to pray for you, and that you are comfortable. I am going to see my Cardiologist on the 18th. Not soon enough for me. I know that I don't have covid, but I feel like I'm drowning. Diuretics aren't helping. But I think life is just throwing me a curve ball. Stay strong.


----------



## david farley (Oct 29, 2019)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Man, I’m a handsome mofo for being his first day back on chemo, . So she says anyway...
> If you want to wish me luck fellas, I’m gonna need all I can get this time around.
> View attachment 368855
> View attachment 368853


----------



## david farley (Oct 29, 2019)

Prayers are coming your way be strong and believe in prayer, God has your back, and you'll be back on the water soon and prayer for your family and loved ones


----------



## Garyww (May 22, 2017)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Man, I’m a handsome mofo for being his first day back on chemo, . So she says anyway...
> If you want to wish me luck fellas, I’m gonna need all I can get this time around.
> View attachment 368855
> View attachment 368853


Good Luck hope it all works out!!


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Prayers for you !!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

JamesF said:


> Can't stop thinking about you. Going through some crazy stuff.
> I continue to pray for you, and that you are comfortable. I am going to see my Cardiologist on the 18th. Not soon enough for me. I know that I don't have covid, but I feel like I'm drowning. Diuretics aren't helping. But I think life is just throwing me a curve ball. Stay strong.


Thanks and you stay strong yourself. I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks and you stay strong yourself. I hope you get to feeling better.


I appreciate your concern. At the pace of being tested, and getting results is kind of worrisome. I was on Lasix, but I'm not sure if that is helping. Haven't had the swelling going down much. Pulmonary function is weak,at best. I believe that I am sleeping way too long. I just need to get up and move around more. The price of a misspent youth! . Probably not, but I think that it's going to take some more work on my part. I'm not very comfortable; until my night time meds kick in . I would really like to get off of a lot of them.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Stay strong guys best wished


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Had to be admitted again Friday but coming home today. Had to have a stint put in my bile duct that goes between my pancreas and my liver. Bilirubin has gotten worse since the liver wasn’t functioning as it should or draining due to all the cancer restricting flow. Good news is it’s dropping now and once it gets to safe levels I can have that 4th Chemo that I was suppose to get. Thanks for all your prayers and thought everyone as the chemo did remove the cancer in both lungs which is unbelievable. I attribute this to all of yours, my friends, and loved ones, thoughts and prayers. I really do appreciate them and can’t thank you all enough. Now back to the challenge of getting the liver cancer to at least shrink but it will need to be quite a bit. God bless ya all! Also dropped about 52 lbs so now I’m handsome and sexy as she says.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Best wishes on the next treatment. Keep up the fight. Glad you have such a good support team. Keep digging deeper Brian.!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Had to be admitted again Friday but coming home today. Had to have a stint put in my bile duct that goes between my pancreas and my liver. Bilirubin has gotten worse since the liver wasn’t functioning as it should or draining due to all the cancer restricting flow. Good news is it’s dropping now and once it gets to safe levels I can have that 4th Chemo that I was suppose to get. Thanks for all your prayers and thought everyone as the chemo did remove the cancer in both lungs which is unbelievable. I attribute this to all of yours, my friends, and loved ones, thoughts and prayers. I really do appreciate them and can’t thank you all enough. Now back to the challenge of getting the liver cancer to at least shrink but it will need to be quite a bit. God bless ya all! Also dropped about 52 lbs so now I’m handsome and sexy as she says.
> View attachment 376539


Keep on truckin dude...you got this.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hang tough, Friend. You certainly have Prayers of support here.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Keep fighting we are praying for you GOD BLESS


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Lots of love around you, Thoughts and a prayer your way. Take care!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Keep up the good fight. Praying for you and your family. Glad to hear your lungs are cancer free.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Positive attitude Strong, you'll do well. Pulling for a good outcome!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Had to be admitted again Friday but coming home today. Had to have a stint put in my bile duct that goes between my pancreas and my liver. Bilirubin has gotten worse since the liver wasn’t functioning as it should or draining due to all the cancer restricting flow. Good news is it’s dropping now and once it gets to safe levels I can have that 4th Chemo that I was suppose to get. Thanks for all your prayers and thought everyone as the chemo did remove the cancer in both lungs which is unbelievable. I attribute this to all of yours, my friends, and loved ones, thoughts and prayers. I really do appreciate them and can’t thank you all enough. Now back to the challenge of getting the liver cancer to at least shrink but it will need to be quite a bit. God bless ya all! Also dropped about 52 lbs so *now I’m handsome and sexy as she says.*
> View attachment 376539


SP...please tell the Mrs that she has been added to the prayer list and we will be praying for her eyesight as well.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Keep fighting brother! Prayers still coming!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Keep hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit brother!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Keep hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit brother!


Prayers for you and your family .Prayer works.You guys prayed for my wife and she had surgery a week ago.Shes recovering slowly but surely and it wasn't cancer .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Prayers going up for both of you.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Keep up the good fight brother!
Your in a good tussle but you got this!
Keeping you in our prayers


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Sometimes in Life, you just have to be too dumb to quit. That's what I do.

Best wishes for a speedy recover....and that you can get out for the Fall Walleye Bite.

If you put your boat away, PM if you'd like to get out. I keep my boat out until it snows....then I kick myself for not putting it back in the garage a week earlier.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good news on the lungs and hopefully the liver will follow suit. Be strong and keep fighting, we're all here pulling for you.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Keep do'n what your do'n and keep that good attitude. You better start eat'n more schpagetti or your gonna disappear all together, brother.
Many prayers, bi......i mean, little guy.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Keep fighting and stay strong. You do look good!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fastwater said:


> SP...please tell the Mrs that she has been added to the prayer list and we will be praying for her eyesight as well.


Hahhhaaahhaa! Don’t be giving her any ideas FW.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Prayers sent to you Brian, Harry, James, and others suffering from health issues.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Praying for you, man. I have always enjoyed your posts. It always helps when you have a great support staff at home. I have lost a lot of family and friends to cancer throughout the years. I always wonder if it is lurking in my body somewhere, just waiting to get out. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

moondog5814 said:


> Praying for you, man. I have always enjoyed your posts. It always helps when you have a great support staff at home. I have lost a lot of family and friends to cancer throughout the years. I always wonder if it is lurking in my body somewhere, just waiting to get out. Hope it all works out for you.


Well I’ll tell ya bro, if members of your family has had it, your odds of getting the disease go up astronomically. I’m not sure how old you are but the first thing you need to do is get a colonoscopy. It’s a lifesaver, believe me. If I would have got one at 48 I would more than likely been ok. I lost my mother to the exact same cancer I have in 95. Be preventative. That goes for the rest of you guys on here and your family members also, I’m being serious guys. Don’t play the fool like I did.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Mr Persuader, i'll have you know, sir, that i have been patiently waiting for you to begin your "short QB" abuse.
I get a real laugh out of you firing up some of the big BM fans.
Plus when you start that, i know your feeling much better! 
Get well, my brother.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Back when my pops died of cancer, the docs realized how many of my famy on his side died from cancer. Cleveland clinic had the whole family gather in one of their meeting rooms and did a little show on how many of my fily actually died of cancer, complete with overhead projector slideshow. Squares and circles. We're pretty much wiped out by the big C. Then they had us take dna samples or something to see if we have the bad gene. Yep. I do. I was urged to start having the butt test yearly at 45. I'm 48. Think I'll start at 50. A few more years of dignity won't make a difference. Good luck. As I stated, my days coming.

Oh and I'm convinced cancer is mostly genetic. Outside factors obviously have an play. But not always. Whether my family smoked or not, made no difference.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have my 3rd colonoscopy scheduled for Tuesday. There is nothing undignified about it. The worst part is the needle to start the IV other than being wheeled into the procedure room as you’re going under only to realize your sister-in-law is one of the nurses behind those masks.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well I’ll tell ya bro, if members of your family has had it, your odds of getting the disease go up astronomically. I’m not sure how old you are but the first thing you need to do is get a colonoscopy. It’s a lifesaver, believe me. If I would have got one at 48 I would more than likely been ok. I lost my mother to the exact same cancer I have in 95. Be preventative. That goes for the rest of you guys on here and your family members also, I’m being serious guys. Don’t play the fool like I did.


Almost 63 and never had one......getting one scheduled soon. My Dad had melanoma. Started out with mole on his calf and within 3 years after they removed it, cancer spread to his lymph nodes, then stomach, then his brain. Need to get a skin cancer screening as well.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Folks, don't confuse a colonoscopy with the "physical finger". They are two different tests for two different types of cancer.
The only bad or hard part of having a colonoscopy is the prep work the day before...which is a nice way of saying "pooping your guts out" so the the scope has a clear view of the colon. It's a totally painless and easy procedure.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Patricio said:


> Back when my pops died of cancer, the docs realized how many of my famy on his side died from cancer. Cleveland clinic had the whole family gather in one of their meeting rooms and did a little show on how many of my fily actually died of cancer, complete with overhead projector slideshow. Squares and circles. We're pretty much wiped out by the big C. Then they had us take dna samples or something to see if we have the bad gene. Yep. I do. I was urged to start having the butt test yearly at 45. I'm 48. Think I'll start at 50. A few more years of dignity won't make a difference. Good luck. As I stated, my days coming.
> 
> Oh and I'm convinced cancer is mostly genetic. Outside factors obviously have an play. But not always. Whether my family smoked or not, made no difference.


Sorry to hear that but you need to do it now. You won’t lose any dignity, but it just might save your life man. Just do it, not worth the risk. Especially someone in your situation.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> Folks, don't confuse a colonoscopy with the "physical finger". They are two different tests for two different types of cancer.
> The only bad or hard part of having a colonoscopy is the prep work the day before...which is a nice way of saying "pooping your guts out" so the the scope has a clear view of the colon. It's a totally painless and easy procedure.


Nailed it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> I have my 3rd colonoscopy scheduled for Tuesday. There is nothing undignified about it. The worst part is the needle to start the IV other than being wheeled into the procedure room as you’re going under only to realize your sister-in-law is one of the nurses behind those masks.





Lewzer said:


> I have my 3rd colonoscopy scheduled for Tuesday. There is nothing undignified about it. The worst part is the needle to start the IV other than being wheeled into the procedure room as you’re going under only to realize your sister-in-law is one of the nurses behind those masks.


Figures right? Apparently I had them cracking up during mine. I was in a twilight and remember watching it on the screen. I was told I asked what’s that. Doc said that’s a pollup, then I said get that mf’er which I don’t remember that at all. Glad you’re staying on top of your tests.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I am on a 10 regime for the colonoscopy. Luckily no polyps or anything. My wife has to get them every 5 years due to family history. There is no pain with the scope. The bad part is the prep at least the flavor I get, and the Doc saying you're the biggest a- hole I've seen this week.....

On a side note, My cousins daughter was just diagnosed with colon cancer. 26 years old. Hopefully they got is in time. Her grandmother got is at 31 in 1964, given 6 months to live. Lived to be 83.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Patricio said:


> Back when my pops died of cancer, the docs realized how many of my famy on his side died from cancer. Cleveland clinic had the whole family gather in one of their meeting rooms and did a little show on how many of my fily actually died of cancer, complete with overhead projector slideshow. Squares and circles. We're pretty much wiped out by the big C. Then they had us take dna samples or something to see if we have the bad gene. Yep. I do. I was urged to start having the butt test yearly at 45. I'm 48. Think I'll start at 50. A few more years of dignity won't make a difference. Good luck. As I stated, my days coming.
> 
> Oh and I'm convinced cancer is mostly genetic. Outside factors obviously have an play. But not always. Whether my family smoked or not, made no difference.


Patrico, DON'T PUT THAT COLONOSCOPY OFF ANY LONGER ... my grandmother died from it and it wasn't pretty ... for some reason that was kept a big family secret, my aunt, her care-taker, didn't even tell her sister for years but I didn't find out until 30 years later ... I love my aunts but I let them have a piece of what little mind I had left for not telling me, my brother and my 10 cousins who, like I, had been putting no family cancer history on our medical stuff ... I was 55 and scheduled one ASAP, they found 4 or 5 polyps so probably had them already for a while ... fortunately they were benign, but I think they all start as benign polyps and some morph into cancer, the ones that don't can cause other issues that you'd probably rather read about than experience ... now that's a layman's explanation, I'm no doctor and I don't play one on TV  but why take the chance ... especially w/your family history ... I've had 3 more since, 1 more polyp that was also cut off ... it's not that bad of an experience, they give you the happy juice  you drift off while they do it, recovery for an hour w/a cookie  and home for a nap  you're fine to do things that day, just no driving ... the doctors do this every day, it's just another butt to them, your dignity will for the most part be left intact, what little you might lose is a small price to pay for piece of mind...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

baitguy said:


> Patrico, DON'T PUT THAT COLONOSCOPY OFF ANY LONGER ... my grandmother died from it and it wasn't pretty ... for some reason that was kept a big family secret, my aunt, her care-taker, didn't even tell her sister for years but I didn't find out until 30 years later ... I love my aunts but I let them have a piece of what little mind I had left for not telling me, my brother and my 10 cousins who, like I, had been putting no family cancer history on our medical stuff ... I was 55 and scheduled one ASAP, they found 4 or 5 polyps so probably had them already for a while ... fortunately they were benign, but I think they all start as benign polyps and some morph into cancer, the ones that don't can cause other issues that you'd probably rather read about than experience ... now that's a layman's explanation, I'm no doctor and I don't play one on TV  but why take the chance ... especially w/your family history ... I've had 3 more since, 1 more polyp that was also cut off ... it's not that bad of an experience, they give you the happy juice  you drift off while they do it, recovery for an hour w/a cookie  and home for a nap  you're fine to do things that day, just no driving ... the doctors do this every day, it's just another butt to them, your dignity will for the most part be left intact, what little you might lose is a small price to pay for piece of mind...


Very well said! Just so you all know. Doc told me I was carrying this around cancer for 4-6 years and didn’t even know it. Was diagnosed stage 4 in Nov of 2014. Just do it... all of you who have it due. They say 50 but I would do it in my mid to late 40’s knowing what I know now. Friendly advice is all fellas...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> I am on a 10 regime for the colonoscopy. Luckily no polyps or anything. My wife has to get them every 5 years due to family history. There is no pain with the scope. The bad part is the prep at least the flavor I get, and the Doc saying you're the biggest a- hole I've seen this week.....
> 
> On a side note, My cousins daughter was just diagnosed with colon cancer. 26 years old. Hopefully they got is in time. Her grandmother got is at 31 in 1964, given 6 months to live. Lived to be 83.


Prayers go out to her, that’s young man. Glad you are keeping up with yours. 
I got the lemon water prep. Not bad if you kill it in one swallow lol.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Prayers go out to her, that’s young man. Glad you are keeping up with yours.
> I got the lemon water prep. Not bad if you kill it in one swallow lol.


I think mine was muvee time...Got it moving for sure. I try to chug them but after a while it hard to get it to go down.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> I am on a 10 regime for the colonoscopy. Luckily no polyps or anything. My wife has to get them every 5 years due to family history. There is no pain with the scope. The bad part is the prep at least the flavor I get, and the Doc saying you're the biggest a- hole I've seen this week.....
> 
> On a side note, My cousins daughter was just diagnosed with colon cancer. 26 years old. Hopefully they got is in time. Her grandmother got is at 31 in 1964, given 6 months to live. Lived to be 83.


They never know. I think they give the family worst case scenerios for the families same. My mom was never expected to live past ten. She made it to 55(emphysema). 

The dignity thing was a joke.


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

If you have a family history of colon cancer you need to be tested for Lynch Syndrome, this is the name of the genetic defect that makes you more prone to colon cancer. The screening for colon cancer is more stringent than for people who don't have Lynch. If you have Lynch Syndrome there is a 50% chance that your children have it. I have it and my daughter has it my son does not. They started giving my daughter colonoscopies every year when she was in her 20's. I get a colonoscopy every 2 years. I had stage 4 colon cancer in 2008 because I was too stubborn to get a colonoscopy. I had my ascending colon removed, then chemotherapy, 6 months later I had a liver resection, and then more chemotherapy. By the grace of God I am still here to tell you about this. Please go get your colonoscopies. Do it for your families.
SP you are in my prayers, trust in the Lord with all your heart and soul, also praying for Mrs.SP.

P.S. you two look great for all you have been through. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Keep up the positive attitude. You have a great wife/partner/friend.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think mine was muvee time...Got it moving for sure. I try to chug them but after a while it hard to get it to go down.


When I had mine about 8 years ago they gave me a gallon of the nastiest lemon flavored crap that I have ever tasted & I had to drink the entire gallon. By the time the night was over I had no skin left on the old pooper if you know what I mean. The test itself was a breeze with no discomfort at all. I will say this,don't ever light a match it the recovery room or you just might blow the place to Kingdom Come. My next scheduled test is in 2 years


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

You guys are right on, man, that gut flush is the nastiest tasting stuff there is.
I've had 3, so far so good.
Patricio, just do it, brother. Listen to these guy's who had to fight the fight. Why mess around?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My brother in law, passed away from prostate cancer. He just 50 years old. His entire family had different forms of cancer. He started out with Melinoma, I think he tried to get it under control. He was a Dentist and always checked his patients for oral cancer. But I just can't understand why he didn't have his prostate removed, from what we can imagine! It was caught in plenty of time. He opted for some kind of tea therapy!? And that is just some kind of Horse$!+, we believe that he was fooled by someone. We also believe that he just gave up to the fact that he was going to die from cancer at some point. Very sad.I have had several tests for cancer and screenings ,due to having most of my mother's side of the family dying of cancer. A lot of factors were in play for them. Smoking was a big part of their lives. Radon is a very real issue in just about all homes with a basement. I'm praying for all of you.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

JamesF said:


> My brother in law, passed away from prostate cancer. He just 50 years old. His entire family had different forms of cancer. He started out with Melinoma, I think he tried to get it under control. He was a Dentist and always checked his patients for oral cancer. But I just can't understand why he didn't have his prostate removed, from what we can imagine! It was caught in plenty of time. He opted for some kind of tea therapy!? And that is just some kind of Horse$!+, we believe that he was fooled by someone. We also believe that he just gave up to the fact that he was going to die from cancer at some point. Very sad.I have had several tests for cancer and screenings ,due to having most of my mother's side of the family dying of cancer. A lot of factors were in play for them. Smoking was a big part of their lives. Radon is a very real issue in just about all homes with a basement. I'm praying for all of you.


We’re all guilty of being Mon morning QB’s....self included 

but your health and choices in care is honestly the most personal decisions any of us will ever make. 

I’m convinced all of us make what WE FEEL is the best choice for our personal care.....sometimes we choose right (if we make it) and it only takes 1 wrong choice ....living / getting old ain’t easy .....


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Got my scope scheduled for Nov. 4th. Kind of weird with this prep....says to drink half the night before and the other half in the morning. Not sure about the time of the procedure. Hopefully I am not crapping myself in the waiting room.!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Continued thoughts and prayers Brian. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

moondog5814 said:


> Got my scope scheduled for Nov. 4th. Kind of weird with this prep....says to drink half the night before and the other half in the morning. Not sure about the time of the procedure. Hopefully I am not crapping myself in the waiting room.!


You’ll be so “emptied out” it will be the last thing on your mind for a day or so. Except for occasional flashbacks of the previous days events. Its traumatic.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

moondog5814 said:


> Got my scope scheduled for Nov. 4th. Kind of weird with this prep....says to drink half the night before and the other half in the morning. Not sure about the time of the procedure. Hopefully I am not crapping myself in the waiting room.!


I was always worried about my wife hitting bumps while driving me to the procedure. You're pretty clinched up.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

So I just read this whole post and want to add I pray for every OGF member some by name some just in general. I have had 3 colon checks all is OK but prostate is another subject I will be starting radiation on Nov 11 my biopsy showed minute trace of cancer. I will say this as has been said before do it get it done I will be 75 on Oct 31 at which time I will tell my family (clam bake day) and impress the important of test. 2021 will be a better year at least no presidental B/S medicare will still bug us 
Prayers and God bless to all 
Walt


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Had my colonoscopy today. Thankfully, no polyps, and doctor said I don't have to have another for 10 years. The preparation for it is definitely the worst part of it. Saw a big red tailed hawk on the way to the hospital and flew over our car. I told my wife that it was a good sign!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

You know that something from above is keeping a eye out for you. Congrats on the good news!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

preventative medicine is what it's all about. I eat salt HEAVILY & eat all the wrong stuff, but I'll be 74 11/30/20, still take no meds, but I watch "signs".
I started colonoscopies at age 50, most recent 10/20. They now suggest you start 'em in your 40's. They're easy! Besides, my reward after each is a trip to "Yours Truly" for a "Killit Skillet"








Under those eggs lie hash browns laced with cheese, green peppers & onion. GREAT reward for an empty stomach!
Mike


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ohiotuber said:


> preventative medicine is what it's all about. I eat salt HEAVILY & eat all the wrong stuff, but I'll be 74 11/30/20, still take no meds, but I watch "signs".
> I started colonoscopies at age 50, most recent 10/20. They now suggest you start 'em in your 40's. They're easy! Besides, my reward after each is a trip to "Yours Truly" for a "Killit Skillet"
> View attachment 458175
> 
> ...


I'm usually at Bob Evans afterwards for Eggs, Bacon, Hash Browns and toast. Got to fill up.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

My wife made stuffed peppers and mashed potatoes. I devoured that stuff.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Hope all is well with everyone! 
I'm just glad to hear from you guys. Getting old is not a joke, sometimes a blessing though.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

JamesF, it's a blessing everytime I see my grandkids. They are so funny!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

How ya do'n, James?
I'm having a rough time with this new format. Can't hardly find you guys that i normally enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Good luck and the best of wishes.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ohiotuber said:


> preventative medicine is what it's all about. I eat salt HEAVILY & eat all the wrong stuff, but I'll be 74 11/30/20, still take no meds, but I watch "signs".
> I started colonoscopies at age 50, most recent 10/20. They now suggest you start 'em in your 40's. They're easy! Besides, my reward after each is a trip to "Yours Truly" for a "Killit Skillet"
> View attachment 458175
> 
> ...


There's a little bar/restaurant right down the road from me that serves breakfast on Saturday. I stopped a couple of weeks ago. One of the selections on the blackboard was something called "Jamie's Breakfast". I asked the waitress what it was, and she told me that it was a big scramble, with potatoes, eggs, sausage, peppers, onions, cheese, and mushroom if I wanted them! 

When she brought the platter out, I was stunned! I told her that maybe my eyes were too big for my stomach, and I might need a doggie bag! But, no problem! With a bottle of Frank's Red Hot, I polished that whole thing off! It was so filling I didn't have to eat dinner that evening. 

And yes, I'm hoping SP gets through this. And Baker is not too short!


----------

